# 97 Altima - Any Tasteful Lip Kits/Side Skirts That Aren't Over the Top?



## Chrisk0 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm Chris, and I just today purchased this 97' Altima. It's my first time on this forum here, and my first time ever owning an Altima. I have, however, owned three Nissan 240sx's. All with the same engine as this car, so I have some experience with Nissan. 

Anywho, I am here because after getting this car for daily driving use, I got all excited and wanted to see what everyone else has done with theirs. So after a quick google image search of "tuned 97 altima" I saw some really good ones, and some really riced out ones. 

So my question is, and I'm sorry if my opinion differs from yours, are there any tasteful kits for these cars that aren't waaaay over the top Fast and Furious style kits? I like subtle lip kits and modest sideskirts and bumpers. My favorite has been this one:










This guy really made his front end look GOOD. Another one that I like, especially the lip, is this:










Now I did a search for these kits but I couldn't ever find the ones in these pictures. All were just cheap riced out ones that looked insanely too much. I just need the names of the companies that make these fresh ones. If you got something like this lemme know where you got it. Peace. :nerd:


----------

